# Toyota Needs To Pull Its Own Weight



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Hey! Isn't that a CHEVROLET pulling that Toyota Racing trailer? Thought for sure they'd have that Tundra Tow Max thingy underneath that trailer. Guess they understood it was time to supersize! Or they need to change the tagline on the trailer to say, "We're here to race, but not to tow"!









(Apologies to you Toyota owners. Sorry, I couldn't help myself.







)


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

LOL!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

LOL


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Eeeeekkkkk !!!


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

Ouch .... That could hurt some! LOL


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Wait, you mean a 1 ton chevy can pull more than a 1/2 ton Toyota?!?!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I just think is a darn good looking GMC


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

A picture is TRULY worth a thousand words!!!!!!!


----------



## ProEdge (Mar 8, 2007)

That trailer is Empty..


----------



## Bill H (Nov 25, 2006)

And who said the grass wasn't greener.......


----------



## smashinski (May 12, 2007)

ROFLMAO......................


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

I just noticed the "race" vehicles that are on the side of the trailer.

Course, this just goes to show that Toyota is sensible and would never overload their 1/2 ton truck, or exceed the GVWR of the mighty Tundra. That would provoke even harsher comments from the 3/4 and one ton crowd.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

their cars cant even pull their own weight on the track....


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Heck if we keep on beating on the Tundra owners then they might just develop as thick of skin as the rest of us.


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

GoVols said:


> Hey! Isn't that a CHEVROLET pulling that Toyota Racing trailer? Thought for sure they'd have that Tundra Tow Max thingy underneath that trailer. Guess they understood it was time to supersize! Or they need to change the tagline on the trailer to say, "We're here to race, but not to tow"!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GoVols- Funny!!! I thought about getting a new Tundra, but I think I'll stick with my Suburban. Anyone know if Chevy is coming out with a Diesel Suburban soon?


----------



## renegade21rs (Oct 8, 2006)

ProEdge said:


> That trailer is Empty..


Sure it is.


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

[/quote]

GoVols- Funny!!! I thought about getting a new Tundra, but I think I'll stick with my Suburban. Anyone know if Chevy is coming out with a Diesel Suburban soon?








[/quote]

This has been discussed at lenght. General consensus is will you have enough money to buy it?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

ProEdge said:


> That trailer is Empty..


So you're saying that the toy couldn't even pull an EMPTY trailer?!?!


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

Just got in & read the post for the first time - good one....


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

All the new truck commercials kill me. Trucks pulling huge loads, 1st in class this and that BS, best in class this and that BS, pulling container loads hanging over the grand canyon. What happened to truth in advertising? It's almost getting as bad as the damn diet pill commercilals....


----------



## Pakeboy2 (Aug 13, 2005)

We're really surprised also...the TMax should be towing it...GO CHEVY!!!


----------

